
U.S. planning to cancel visas of Chinese graduate students - fludlight
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-students/u-s-planning-to-cancel-visas-of-chinese-graduate-students-sources-idUSKBN2342AX
======
itsspring
The NYTimes headline is more specific: "U.S. to Expel Chinese Graduate
Students With Ties to China’s Military Schools"

~~~
free_rms
The military sponsors departments of civilian universities there[1], or even
whole universities, rather than individual research grants like we do here.

"Military Schools" is misleading. These 5,000 kids aren't out of Chinese West
Point. If they were, _China_ probably wouldn't let them leave.

[1]: [https://www.aspi.org.au/report/china-defence-universities-
tr...](https://www.aspi.org.au/report/china-defence-universities-tracker)

~~~
basementcat
So would it be analogous to revoking the visa of someone with a DoD or DoE
graduate fellowship? Or someone who was in ROTC in undergrad?

~~~
free_rms
The reporting indicates it's about the schools they attended, not the
students' scholarship conditions.

We haven't seen the list of schools, but from what I can see it'd be more like
revoking the visa of someone who attended Vanderbilt, because Vanderbilt has a
partnership with Oak Ridge National Labs doing nuclear simulations.

~~~
ry_co
I agree that the idea that these are necessarily individuals with military
associations is incorrect, but I also feel this is a false analogy because of
how different the nature of a US Gov. association with a university is
compared with a Chinese Gov. association with a university.

~~~
free_rms
All analogies across such different systems will be inexact, of course.

The headline about "Military Schools" is still completely misleading, from the
paper who brought you "Saddam has WMD". Both stories fed to them, of course,
by _our_ security state.

------
tibbydudeza
Loss for the US as Australia will welcome them.

